

[Ecuador] Is there anyway to confirm a site is being blocked by the government? - hiddenpersona

As you may know, Ecuador is having some political issues lately. Yesterday night, one of the opposition newspapers was down. (www.elcomercio.com). Today, I tried to access it again through a VPN and had no problem. But without it, it still looks down. Is there anyway to confirm the site is being blocked by the government?
======
anon21907
[http://www.isitdownrightnow.com/](http://www.isitdownrightnow.com/)

[http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/](http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/)

